# Bored puppy



## Vikingirl (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone have any advice for my 5 month old pup who looks to me all day for entertainment? I take him for walks in the morning, afternoon and he gets a walk in the evening. But the time inbetween his walks and naps is tough because he seems bored. He has chew toys and stuffed animals which entertain him initially and then he loses interest. Occasionally I give him a sock with some kibble inside so he has something to work at for a little while. But I'm running out of ideas and it's especially hard on days when its raining and he doesn't get a lot of outdoor time. Any suggestions on what I could do or whether this is just a phase?? Do I get another dog playmate?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Is he getting any off leash time? Any social time with other dogs? I still take my boys out in the rain. I put on my rain jacket and we hit the beach or trails. Figure they are going to get wet anyways swimming. Rain or shine, they need 3 hrs of exercise a day to be good boys. 

Our boys get lots of off leash exercise and swimming time. They love to play with other dogs. If they are still wild after their exercise we like to give them raw marrow bones. Takes about 45 min to an hour to get through it. 

You can also try taking him to pet friendly stores and working on training if it's raining.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Do you do any training? I found that 15 min training sessions several times a day wore mine out for an hr or so. Simple sit, down, crawl, etc work up to other things. 101 Dog Tricks is a good book. Basic and advanced tricks there. Do keep in mind, he is a puppy and cannot entertain himself all day!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

my pups love games, 
Play hide the toy... make pup sit in one room as you take a recognizable toy to a different room and place it ( initially in plain sight ) you can use hand signals to help them ... when they find it have them bring it to you and you can (1) play again, (2) give a treat and play again (3) give a treat and relax. Dog will be tired and need a nap!
The more you play, the harder the hiding place can be.

Next... gather up several toys, find a hallway, or large room, and toss a toy to the other side. Have dog fetch toy and return it to you.
throw it again. if dog wont give it up, throw a different toy to fetch, carry on for some time, and then give a treat. Dog will be tired and need a nap!
Pups ratio of play to age is about 10 min. to each month. ( so I have heard, I am sure each pup is different)
My pup loves bones, and I have given him stuffed shin bones, hoofs (favorite) knuckles etc. keep him busy for days!! Also ware him out. Bones are especially good on indoor days.

Another fun game (but tends to go quickly) is tossing small treats into all the corners and crevasses of your home and then turning the dog and his nose loose to go find them...
Have fun and don't be afraid to alter, or create your own games with toys, or food ... it is all good.


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

I too have a 5 month old and the only time he is never not bored during the day is when we are out and he can run and play with other dogs. I've tried various treat puzzle toys, kongs, hiding treats in socks, etc. He quickly susses all of these out and they last about 5 minutes, chew toys are now being destroyed in seconds as he loses his baby teeth. Yesterday, after a lengthy walk in the park which included zooming round with a whippet, he came home, went straight in the garden and dug a 2 ft. hole in the lawn! 

My use of the laptop if often interrupted by a ginger head squeaking a very loud toy popping over the top of my screen! As I am typing this he has just stolen my slipper which is knows he's not allowed to have, and is running round the coffee table with it. I often watch TV in the evening throwing a toy backwards and forwards to my husband while Oscar plays piggy in the middle trying to catch it.

So do I have any tips for you? No  Maybe try an antler bone ... the novelty lasted about 2 days for half hour periods of time.

Ruth


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know that a lot of people frown upon raw hide chews, but when I was desperate for some peace, I would give Fergy one of these.
It is a very hard pressed rawhide bone, about 6" long. He has to chew this a very long time to soften it up enough to eat any of it. It was a life saver when he was teething. When he would get it soft enough to start ingesting it, I could take it away. This type of bone is good for pups, but once a dog gets his permanent teeth, and molars, they can go through them fairly quickly, So I do not recommend them for older dogs. But for Pups they are a blessing.

PS... once I had taken it away, I would put it up high in a place he knew where it was. Often times when he was bored, or needed to chew, he would come sit and stare at it, and ask for it, and I would give it to him.


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lots of training like the others say, they love it. We also use a kong, which is great, even better to fill it and put in freezer.


----------

